

Tax Deductions Freelancers Can Make - rickharrison
http://freelanceswitch.com/the-business-of-freelancing/10-deductions-freelancers-can-grab/

======
projectileboy
This is a good list, but freelancers should beware of writing off "home
office" expenses. It's a lot more complicated than is presented in this
article.

